# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário marinho tematico: 0-5m profundidade nos Açores

## Ana Massa

Boas! já ha uns tempos que nao digo nada mas consulto aqui o site muita vez ja que info sobre aquarios marinhos não é muito comum por aí.
Como parte do marqueting dos aquarios da nova loja que estou a abrir resolvi encomendar um dos maiores que o fornecedor tinha e montá-lo com "criaturas" aqui da terra. Em parte porque tenho imensa facilidade em colectar as espécies, e depois porque praticando mergulho desde os 4 anos, já andava com o bixinho de manter aqueles "peixinhos coloridos" ha muito.

O aquario ainda esta longe de estar completo mas gostava de ir apresentado os updates à medida que os faço. Opiniões são bem vindas já que é o primeiro aquario que monto sem ser de tainhas (que para quem as conheça sabe que apenas exigem agua (salgada, salobra, doce ou lodo, tanto lhes faz) e alguma comida.

Aquário: Jinlong RRA2500 
Dimensões: 250X59.6X74.5cm
Illuminação: 40Wx4, 30Wx4 (das quais so costumo ter 2 de 40W acesas)
Capacidade: 1110L

Filtros: 2 filtros externos Serafil 1300l/h c/ (10L divididos em 5 camaras cada, p/ material de filtragem).
Escumador: Preis Aquaristik Planomat 1500
Bombas de circulação: 1x 700l/h montagem simples + 1x 1200l/h adaptada a uma ponta de repuxo "sino de agua" para bombas de jardim (que me lança a agua em todas as direcções)
Bombas de ar: 2x bomba de membrana 110l/h cada, adaptadas a mangueiras p/ cortina de bolhas de 90cm cada.

Cerca de 700 Lts da agua foram preparados com sal comercial para aquarios e agua corrente. O restante foi prefeito com agua do mar e alguma agua corrente adicional já que a salinidade do preparado ficou exagerada em relacção ao que é normal na nossa costa.

Para inciação dos filtros utilizei uma preparação comercial de bacterias nitrificantes p/ agua salgada suficiente p/ 1000Lt. e adicionei um pequeno cardume de tainhas (Mugil brasiliensis) (+/- 10 individuos de 2 cm cada) com 2 cabozes (Lipophrys trigloides) e alguns camaroes (Palaemon elegans). Também lá entrou um ermita (Dardanus calidus) e 2 carangueijos (Percnon gibbesi ) mas foi acidente.

Para decoração por enquanto limito-me a areia e calhau rolado local, conchas vazias locais, lapa burra (Haliotis coccinea) sendo a minha favorita, alguns busios vivos e outros "alugados"  :SbSourire:  
Algas ainda não sei que escolha por isso tenho-me limitado a trazer pedras já "plantadas" para alimentar os herbivoros e imensa pedra de cascata (uma pedra vulcanica preta, muito brilhante e leve, o que me facilita o transporte e a colocação).
PS: não liguem às plantas artificiais, mas tenho de ir tapando o equipamento com alguma coisa...  :Admirado:  

Mais tarde adicionei 2 rainhas maxo (Thalassoma pavo) e uma femea (foi o que veio à linha,  :Admirado:  ), 2 rascaços (Scorpaena maderensis), mais 2 cabozes, camarões e ermitas de maiores dimensões e um sopapo (Scorpaena maderensis), o peixe mais comico do aquario.

dentro em breve penso ainda juntar uma castanheta azul (Abudefduf luridus) e um peixe-rei (Coris julis) se bem que tenha receio de sobrepovoar o aquario.
Quanto a invertebrados ficarão para um futuro não muito proximo já que a minha paixão sao mesmo os peixes (e os camaroes que penso engordar p/ a panela  :Whistle:  )

amanhã voltarei com fotos da decoração actualizada e de mais alguns habitantes.  :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Bom dia Ana, antes de mais ... Bem vinda a este forum  :SbOk:  

Tira-me uma dúvida, o aqua é para albergar seres, somente da nossa costa, ou pretendes colocar corais e afins  :SbQuestion2:  

Um abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Ana,

Bem vinda ao forum.
O projecto é interessante, mas fico com a dúvida se o aquário não terá pouca circulação, mesmo tendo em atenção os tipo de peixes que o habitam.


Vasco,
Quanto à tua questão, a Ana responderá melhor, mas parece-me que o título diz (quase) tudo.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

boas ana como ves nem so de reefs vivemos por isso apoio-te em todo o teu projeto , eu proprio tenho o  meu com fauna da costa algarvia e da-me um prazer imenso e em custos e nulo por sou eu que apanho os sers como tu.
um abraço

----------


## Ana Massa

Olá a todos! esqueci-me da maquina por isso não tenho fotos novas mas amanha a ver se não me esqueço. Passei imenso tempo hoje a divertir-me com o comportamento dos peixes em vez de trabalhar e já ouvi do patrão (meu pai)  :Whistle:  Gostaram imenso dos novos esconderijos que fiz já que ha 3 dias é que introduzimos os peixes "grandes" (6-15cm) e foi uma grande balburdia por haver habitantes a mais para casas a menos. Só que embora uteis tao muito feinhos por isso até ficam a ganhar quando mostrar os apartamentos já com alguns acabamentos feitos.  :SbSourire:  

Quanto às questoes, Vasco, não pretendo por nada de fora excepto (muito infelizmente) o perrechil de plastico enquanto não arranjar algas a sério. Mas temos cá alguns corais simples que vou tentar manter.

João, eu também pensei nisso, e sento-me a ver a farinha de conchas que cobre o areão e as bolhinhas de ar a passear e não me parece que haja nenhum local morto no aquario, embora a velocidade seja obviamente lenta xcepto junto às bombas e à saída dos filtros onde é bastante violenta. De qualquer modo vou continuar a ver a evolução do aquario, que ainda é muito novo, e logo vejo se preciso mais uma bomba ou aumentar a potencia das que lá estão. Mas visto que são quase so peixes o que me preocupa mais é a capacidade filtrante e nessa estou um bocadinho aquém já que os filtros so se encarregam de 900l de agua. talvez adicione mais um.


Nuno! o teu post foi o primeiro que vi quando cá vim ontem cuscar se havia aquarios do atlantico norte  :Wink:  como isto aqui é semi-tropical, temos varias especies com coloridos magnificos! além de estarem habituadas a temperaturas que vao dos 12 aos 27º o que me esta a servir muito bem ja que o aquario me sobe aos 26 com o funcinamento das bombas  :Admirado:  
Serem de graça também ajuda! Mas o melhor é ja estarem todos habituados a conviver uns com os outros e são resistentes ao mesmo ambiente o que me deixa introduzir o que queira sem grande receio. Ainda hoje fui à praia apanhar umas minhocas já que as idiotas das rainhas so queriam comer krill e nada de tocar no alimento completo. O sopapo esse... bem, vamos trabalhar pa sustenta-lo. nunca vi nada comer tanto! logo no segundo dia ja andava aos beijos no vidro sempre k me via! nem acredito que trouxe aquilo num anzol no dia antes...  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ana Massa

ok, aki vao mais umas shots dos meus mininos, ja todos devidamente domesticados (o que dificulta que se afastem do vidro mas pontx...) desculpem o flash mas sem ele a maq ñ foca movimento  :Admirado:  

sr. sopapo (Sphoeroides marmoratus), o meu favorito

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04771.jpg


http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04726.jpg


http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04758.jpg


os adoraveis rascaços(Scorpaena maderensis), sempre fotogenicos mas com uma dona desnaturada que ainda não lhes apanhou umas algas vermelhas...

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04748.jpg


o caboz (Lipophrys trigloides), ou peixe cão (morde os dedos de idiotas alheios, daí o nome suponho)

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04757.jpg

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04727.jpg


as rainhas (Thalassoma pavo) (que mandam no aquario todo, daí tb o nome mais uma vez suponho) acompanhadas do sopapo que insiste em aparecer em todas as fotos... e o caboz, que por alguma razão desconhecida, tb se axa fotogenico...

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04735.jpg


e algumas das minhas vistas favoritas do aquario mesmo estando ainda no osso...

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04767.jpg

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04775.jpg

http://www.fotoservidor.com/is.php?i...g=DSC04714.jpg

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ana  :Olá:  

Lindos peixes  :Palmas:  

Caso sejam tuas, agradecíamos que as colocasses na nossa Galeria de Fotos para a podermos enriquecer ainda mais com espécies nossas, já que a grande maioria das fotos que temos são de peixes de recife.

Confesso que desconhecia alguma das espécies que mostras. Vou acompanhar de perto a evolução do teu aquário.

Obrigado por o partilhares connosco.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Ana

Que grande aquario que tens ai.

Experimenta quando estiveres a tirar fotografias desligares o Flash e colocar a sala as escuras só com a luz do aquario, acredita que vais notar grandes melhorias.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ana Massa

mt obg julio! mas o mérito é deles  :SbSourire:  
as fotos sao minhas mas escolhi alojá-las fora para poder por maiores. De qualquer modo hei-de redimensionar as especificas das especies para por na galeria com muito gosto!

Vasco, eu gostaria, mas nesta altura do ano é complicado, eu saio da loja às 8 da noite mas só anoitece às 9:30 pelo que tenho sempre luz a mais a entrar pela montra. Também me vai impedir de focar as rainhas  :Frown:  são peixes muito vivos e nunca estão quietos pelo que a minha maquina nao os foca sem flash). Mas prometo que se algum dia for là de noite tiro uma molhada de fotos  :SbSourire:

----------


## Helder Luis

Ora cá está um projecto a que vou ficar atento  :SbBravo:  

Esse Sphoeroides marmoratus é lindissimo.

Haverá importação destes especimes ?

----------


## Ana Massa

Olá Helder!
Eu li ha algum tempo que havia uma preocuaçao ecologica qualquer de se terem lembrado das nossas especies em alternativa parcial Às tropicais por serem de mais facil acesso e manutenção, por isso julgo que talvez ja se comercializem. Mas especificamente o que está interessado deve ser facil de adquirir ja que nao é de todo exclusivo da nossa costa, existe em toda a costa leste do atlantico norte julgo eu, e na costa oeste, incluindo norte do brasil têm o Sphoeroides spengleri que é muito semelhante.  :SbOk2: 

(Peço desculpa pelos links quebrados mas tive de fazer um upgrade à conta, dia um ja deve star funcional)

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Ana, parabéns pelo aquário.
Infelizmente só consigo ver as primeiras fotos.

Em que ilha é a tua loja?

Quando limpares o vidro com um íman tem muito cuidado porque esse areão tem partículas magnetisáveis que se vão agarrar ao íman e vão acabar por te riscar o vidro todo. Isso aconteceu-me num aquário de água salobra que eu tive.

----------


## Ana Massa

Bom dia Carlos,
obg!! como começo do lado da "rocha" para o areão nao costumo arrastar particulas mas vou tentar tomar mais atenção.  :HaEbouriffe:  

como disse tive de fazer upgrade ao alojamento e julgo so estar disponivel dia 1. Mas a ver se hoje à noite alojo algumas fotos aqui na galeria do forum. Também tas posso enviar se preferires.
A loja é em Ponta Delgada, fica em frente à saída da via rapida p/ a praia das Milicias mas não sei se se pode das estas infos aqui no forum? alertem-me em contrario.  :Admirado:  Por enquanto tenho pouco material mas sempre da para ver o aquario ao vivo  :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde Ana e bem vinda ao reefforum
Tenho acompanhado o teu tópico desde inicio e estava a aguardar as fotografias. Parabéns pela excelente ideia que assim dará a conhecer à nossa comunidade as magnificas "jóias" que vivem nos mares do Açores, uma das "jóias" deslumbrantes de Portugal Insular que o Carlos Jorge já teve a amabilidade de nos mostrar aqui neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7639 e onde poderás ver também imagens e vídeos de outros peixes que vivem nas águas marinhas do Norte de Portugal e não só.
Estes peixes são lindíssimos e o aquário é também majestoso e bonito. Na fotografia abaixo, vejo duas pedras de cor de tijolo ou avermelhadas e pergunto de que material são? 
Onde as recolheste?
Os peixes de que espécie são? 

Agora ao analisar melhor o que escreveste penso fica respondido :yb665:  


> Mais tarde adicionei 2 rainhas maxo (Thalassoma pavo) e uma fêmea (foi o que veio à linha, ), 2 rascaços (Scorpaena maderensis), mais 2 cabozes, camarões e ermitas de maiores dimensões e um sopapo (Scorpaena maderensis), o peixe mais cómico do aquario.


Relativamente ao areão reparei na observação útil e cuidadosa do Carlos Jorge sobre as partículas magnetizáveis que podem ficar agarradas ao íman da escova de limpeza, um aspecto curioso que deduzo seja parte integrante do areão rolado local e pedras vulcânicas, muito interessante.

Como li que fazes mergulho, temos uma área dedicada ao mergulho que sugiro visites http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=237 e aproveito para te sugerir também que te anuncies como mergulhadora com as respectivas competências, neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5505
Tens fotografias subaquáticas tiradas por ti? Se sim poderias mostrar?

Gosto da nossa fauna e flora marinhas da nossa costa, tanto Insular como Continental e agradeço o privilégio que nos concedes de partilhares com todos nós essa aventura magnifica dos mares dos Açores, "Atlantida" misteriosa de beleza sublime. Obrigado.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Antecipando (parte) da resposta da Ana, os peixes são _Thalassoma pavo_, penso que macho e fémea.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Antecipando (parte) da resposta da Ana, os peixes são _Thalassoma pavo_, penso que macho e fémea.


B :Olá: a tarde e  :Olá: brigado João
Então o *Thalassoma pavo* (pavo=pavão) será como este, majestoso, grande, colorido, e designado também por "Rainha", correcto?

http://www.horta.uac.pt/projectos/Sa...IMG0070_FC.jpg

http://www.horta.uac.pt/projectos/Sa...411/peixes.htm

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalassoma_pavo

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...ang=Portuguese

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalassoma

De facto João, pela leitura de um dos elos acima fica-se a saber que é




> Hermafrodita protogínico, com dichromatism sexual distinto (ref. 5292).


ou seja o peixe primeiro começa por ser macho e depois passa a fêmea

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Glossar...otog%C3%ADnico

e no aquário da Ana estarão já um macho e uma fêmea, correcto?
Muito interessante. Vamos aguardar por mais imagens, explicações, um pequeno video quem sabe.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva de novo
Mais uma informação interessante que encontrei sobre os Thalassoma

_



			
				Greek, thalassa = the sea + Greek, soma = body; the colour of the sea (Ref. 45335).
			
		

_

ou seja: *do Grego thalassa = o mar + do Grego, soma = corpo; a cor do mar*...interpretando será o *"peixe da cor do mar"* ou talvez *"o corpo do mar"*

http://www.fishbase.org/Eschmeyer/Ge...?ID=Thalassoma

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite Ana, B :Olá: a noite a todos

No post nº 19 deste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5505 que é o tópico dedicado à lista dos mergulhadores membros do Reefforum, anunciei a publicação deste livro



cujo anuncio transportei do "Bilhas" http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=9259 o fórum de mergulho parceiro do reefforum. Já na altura e apenas a ver a capa já se adivinhava ser muito bom e hoje finalmente comprei este livro que é magnifico. Recomendo vivamente. Ainda só o folheei mas do pouco que vi posso já dizer que para identificar espécies dos nossos mares, é muito bom. Com este livro amplio ainda mais as possibilidades de consulta que já me proporcionava o livro do Mike Weber Aguda Entre as Marés que consulto regularmente. Recomendo vivamente, é um trabalho e obra de consulta de qualidade superlativa, diria mesmo obrigatória. Fotografias fabulosas, uma qualidade de imagem e impressão muito boas, e por 26.55 Euros na FNAC, onde de resto foi feito o seu lançamento se bem me lembro.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

Boas noites a todos!
Peço desculpa pelo atraso mas ainda não é desta que tenho tempo seja para o que for que seja porque a loja ja abriu mas ainda tenho mercadoria a chegar às paletes e estou sem saber para onde me vire.

De qualquer forma aqui fica uma foto do Verdugo, ou Peixe Rei (Coris julis) que não adicionei antes pois pensei que morresse e nao queria ninguem a atirar-me pedras à cabeça pelo que lhe aconteceu. Mas após 2 dias com o "bucho de fora" enterrado debaixo da areia para nao flutuar, mais 3 dias de mal estar e desconfiança, mais uns 2 dias de habituação ao facto de "Criatura do lado fora do vidro dar comida", acho que já posso contar o sucedido: este senhor foi capturado de cana mas foi puchado com um pouco de velocidade a mais pelo que não fez a descompressão e sofreu o que me pareceu uma eversão da bexiga natatória pelo que pensei em adiciona-lo à fritada (que é o destino comum deste peixe na culinaria local). Meu pai no entanto foi de opinião diferente e disse sempre que ele iria recuperar pelo que me resignei a confiar na sua experiência. O certo é que o Sr Verdugo é o novo rei do aquário. a sua calma e dominância mudaram as regras lá dentro e "pedra do meio" está com uma hierarquia muito melhor organizada.  :SbSourire:  

Vou tentar responder a todos também sucintamente:
Quanto à rocha preta e vermelha é o comumente designado por "pedra de lava" em que se vêm os vincos de lava pouco espessa solidificada perfeitamente na sua superficie. Ambas são extremamente porosas pelo que pesam quase 1/10 da maioria das nossas rochas do mesmo tamanho. Também já ouvi dizer que se vende desta rocha para aquarios como meio de suporte para nitrificantes pelo que estou contente de as ter posto lá (mesmo sem saber)

Quanto ao mergulho, a minha "variante" é a caça, pelo que não sei se serei bem vinda entre mergulhadores de escafandro. Costumo guardar o passeio para o fim, no qual me ocupo de dar de comer à mao alguns ouriços e cracas aos pequeninos (e por vezes grandes que quase me levam os dedos), daí que nunca tenha investido numa maquina e/ou bolsa estanque, mas agora que tenho um salario meu acho que é de oferecer de prenda de natal a mim propria  :Xmascheers: 

Voltarei então assim que possa com mais novidades!  :Cool:

----------


## Ana Massa

> Ba tarde e brigado João
> Então o *Thalassoma pavo* (pavo=pavão) será como este, majestoso, grande, colorido, e designado também por "Rainha", correcto?
> 
> http://www.horta.uac.pt/projectos/Sa...IMG0070_FC.jpg
> 
> http://www.horta.uac.pt/projectos/Sa...411/peixes.htm
> 
> http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2
> 
> ...


Vinha fazer também uma achega de observação enão de estudo. Ao que me parece os thalassoma que mudam de sexo começam em femeas e so depois passam a machos porque de entre os 4 exemplares que lá tenho, os dois maiores são machos, o intermédio está em fase de transição (é semelhante aos machos mas já tem as listas vericais em todo o corpo, e a fêmea é de longe a mais pequena dos 4.

Nota adocional: tive agora mesmo a ler umas notas do oceanário e indicam que nascem ambos os sexos mas que algumas femeas mudam de sexo.
Também confirmam a minha observação de serem peixes extremamente territoriais sendo o macho maior que domina todos os outros e está constantemente a querer provar a sua dominância... ou melhor, estava até o Verdugo recuperar a saude, agora toda a gente está calma e "bate a bolinha baixa"  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Ana Massa

ok, nada de realmente novo a nao ser que finalmente me chegou o resfrigerador e os peixes vao poder deixar de cozer a 27º. (não que tivessem com um ar nada ralado mas acho que os fungos e parasitas que tenho tido que tratar nos rascaços estão a gostar mais da temperatura que os peixes propriamente ditos...)
Também aprendi que tratar um aquario de 1000L é impossivel... o tratamento so resulta com dose dupla e as tpas posteriores sao um pesadelo. tenho muita pena de stressar os peixes mas apos o êxito milagroso com o primeiro rascaço, toda a gente k eu tenha a minima suspeita de nao estar perfeito, vai po balde preto... ok, é deprimente uma sala de hospital preta, mas eles parecem acalmar num sitio escuro e facilita-me o transporte (é um balde de 50 litros, não se assustem).

Ah, o layout tb ja mudou um kito e adicionei uma bomba de circulação de lago com turbina a 2000/l por hora, no meio do aquario pois com as anteriores não estava a conseguir que a corrente se fizesse na direcção dos filtros (que estou a usar para ajudar pois não tenho rocha porosa suficiente para dar conta de tanta agua).

Aproveitava para perguntar, por experiencia propria de quem tenha aquarios grandes, quanto tempo leva a curva dos nitritos a baixar normalmente pois os meus parecem uma lesma.

PS: uma má noticia: como era de esperar, 3 machos thalassoma é suicidio e um deles ja começou a pagar as favas. estou a recupera-lo na ala preta e depois não sei se o devolvo a ele ao mar ou o arruaceiro que lhe mordeu. Por um lado prefiro selecionar os resistentes, mas por outro acho que o bem estar da comunidade é mais importante.

Também gostava de adicionar uma opinião pessoal: alguém disse num forum espanhol que os thalassoma pavo sao reef safe e que são muito timidos e agressivos ao mesmo tempo. Ora por experiência curta mas com muitos exemplares venho corrigir: 
- Agressivos sim, tímidos, nada, ao terceiro dia todos me reconheciam como "dadora de comida" e enquanto arranjo o layout ou faço manutenção andam a nadar em volta dos meus braços e entre os dedos com o maior à vontade do mundo. Realmente sao um pouco desconfiados com gente estranha, mas comigo e com os funcionarios da loja não podiam estar mais à vontade.
- Reef safe? não! quando têm fome comem tudo, são extremamente vorazes e so nao tocam naquilo que nao conhecem, mas assim que a novidade passa, desaparece. inclusivé os meus dedos... provavelmente se lhes derem muita comida se portem melhor, mas como eu ainda ando mais preocupada com a qualidade da agua do que em criar-lhes barriga...

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas, 

O pico de nitritos demora sensivelmente 15-30 dias  passar completamente dependente do filtro. Maior parte das vezes vai-se em 15 dias.

Não tem muito a ver com o tamanho do aquário mas sim com o tamanho do filtro ou dimensão do sistema de filtração face à matéria orgânica do aqua.
A unica coisa que tenho reparado e no caso de utilizar bombas muto fortes, em sistemas de muita litragem (mas acima de 10-20000 litros). Se tivermos bombas de 30m3/h ou superior as bctérias não se fixam com tanta facilidade e demora cerca de 2 meses a maturar o filtro.

Isto é verdade uma vez que na maioria dos sistemas grandes com salas de filtração 30% da fitração é feita na tubagem.

Espero que tudo corra bem,

Brian

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Hummm a ideia desse projecto, em fazer um aquário da nossa costa, é muito interessante, o tamanho do aquário é exelente para fazer um exelente projecto, mas penso que devias mudar esse layout, usa areia preta, e retira essas rochas de tijolo, tenta ser realista mas também não demasiado, por exemplo não metas nem tubos de plástico nem latas no tanque lol...mas usa rochas basálticas assim com alga coralina agarrada na parte mais funda do tanque e rochas com cracas na parte mais alta do tanque, tenta usar um tanque sem tampa, para não aquecer demasiado, e mantém a água a cerca de 22º.
Em relação aos habitantes, aí nos Açores como aqui na Madeira tem muitas espécies interessantes para tanques de água salgada, exprimenta usares animais como o thalassoma pavo, abudefduf luridus, chromis limbata, centrolabrus caeruleus, scorpaena maderensis, coris julis, canthigaster capistrata, etc...

PS: Tenta colocar só um macho de thalassoma pavo por cada 3 fêmeas, embora nesse aquário como é grande exprimenta colocar 2 machos e 6 fêmeas...

----------


## Ana Massa

olha um ilheu! boas!
o layout que estás a ver é so o osso! precisava de rocha porosa para suster bacterias e quando tiver tempo logo a cubro com cracas, anemonas, aquelas coisas cabeludas que nunca sei o nome, etc etc etc. Mas por enquanto não tenho tempo nem para me livrar desta pele de lula. O lado da "praia" já está com o layout quase pronto, mas ainda não tirei fotos. Quanto às rochas mais altas vao continuar a ser cascata preta pois é assim que é a costa da Ferraria, o meu spot favorito da costa aqui da ilha. Os thalasoma vao-se mesmo ficar pelos que lá estão pois quero adicionar um vedugo diferente, uns cabozes coloridos, castanhetas azuis, vejas miniatura, um bodião verde miniatura, e todos os demais peixes que me lembre serem vistosos e pequenos... daí que não posso desperdiçar agua com thalasomas. Inclusivé vou ter de me desfazer das tainhas maiores pois em 3 semanas quase dobraram o tamanho e estão a limpar a comida toda que era suposto cultivar para os caldeirões que queria lá por.  :Admirado: 

A tampa infelizmente não posso tirar pois já perdi um camarão e uma tainha à custa de ter sempre a abertura posterior aberta, mas o refrigerador tem capacidade para o dobro da litragem do aquario, tem obrigação de me manter aquela agua a 22 nem que tivesse numa sala de sauna.

de qualquer maneira, quando conseguir ir dar um mergulho logo junto mais cor ao cenário e posto fotos.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Já reparei que o aquário é novo, mas vou tar atento a novas alterações, vai postando fotos que vou comentando, já agora posta fotos de alguns desses peixes na galeria.

----------


## Ana Massa

okaaaaay, e finalmente! fotos novas!
nao tenho panoramicas pk infelizmente a agua nunca mais foi limpida como antes e ainda por cima hoje foi dia de alimentar as anemonas, ou seja, dia d agua turva. Ficam no entanto fotos de alguns *habitantes novos*!

este nasceu no aquario, devem ter vindo ovos com as algas que trouxe.
 mais uma especie de caboz mas nao tenho a certeza de qual parece-me
_Parablennius incognitus_


este foi apanhado esta manha e ja me mordeu 3 peixes. se amanha tiver mais alguem mordido vai pa frigideira  :Whistle:  
_Gaidropsaurus guttatus_ (Viva da pedra)


Mais um limpa fundos (O roxo e o castanho nao estavam a dar conta do recado por isso juntei um branco  ekipa)
_Sphaerechinus granularis_  (Caldeiro)


*Upgrades*: Iluminao  agora
4x38W a 12.000 kelvin
2x30W a 12.000 kelvin
2x30w 380-450nm(luz azul)
distribuidas de modo que a metade direita do aquari est sempre relativamente sombria pos ha ali meninos que nao gostam de muita luz.

+ 2x bombas de circulao a 1200L/h cada
e julgo que  s por enquanto.

*Saude*: as tainhas ja tm 4x o tamanho que tinham ha 4 meses! e estao gordas como texugos! eu bem corto na rao mas ao contrario dos outros, elas comem limo, coisa que ha  palete no aquario.  :Whistle:  
No entanto ha uns 2 meses houve um domingo que nao tratei deles e ainda nao tinha o alimentador automatico, resultado, no dia seguinte tinha um filete de tainha no fundo e toda a gente alegremente a come-lo (incluindo as tainhas)  :SbRequin2:  
Tambm noto que muitos deles tm um ou outro pontinho branco que quase so vejo  lupa, mas isso ja ha meses e nao vejo agravar por isso prefiro poupar-lhes o stress de irem a tratamento ja que nao tenho condies para tratar 1000 litros de agua.

Fora isso est tudo gordo e voraz como sempre, com cores e contrastes cada vez mais soberbos! (julgo k seja dos corantes da comida). Com a partcularidade do _Coris julius_ me deixar fazer festas e ser o meu companheiro (interesseiro) das limpezas do fundo e bombas.

*PS*: afinal ainda ha camaroes vivos!! sao os poucos espertos k s xcondem o dia todo e so comem  noite (descobri-os no domingo quando tive de levantar um monte de rocha pa limpar a bomba maior).

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olha-me ela que no dava sinais de vida, bem comeando pelo fim, esse ourio Sphaerechinus granularis j tive um que era roxo e acho muito resistente, o meu comia detritos e algas, o Gaidropsaurus guttatus acho um peixe lindo, pena nunca ter apanhado um deles, j agora que tamanho tem?
O blnio  difcil de dizer qual a espcie, talvez seja um Parablennius ruber ou Parablennius incognitus, mas o Coryphoblennius galerita no me parece que seja...de resto posta fotos novas do aqua, e as tainhas j sabes a minha opinio :Whistle:

----------


## Ana Massa

j emendei, tens razao, foi mesmo preguia d nao ir  pocura d fotos (tava a ver por desenhos e nao se percebe grande coisa)
a viuva deve ter uns 20 cm, tx mais. Foi por acaso, tava nas poas a apanhar camaroes e algas e vi uma cauda dentro dum buraco, saiu-me isto. =D

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

P o Gaidropsaurus guttatus  um peixe predador, portanto convm teres cuidado, acho que crescem at 25 cm e tambm  um peixe muito sensvel as mudanas na qumica da gua, essa j era grande  pena porque  um peixe bonito, ah e as tainhas faz uma coisa...mete-as no forno, assadas com batatas so boas  :SbSourire:  

Cumps.

----------


## Fbio Tugonon

Aloha...

5 Estrelas....................."Parabens Ana" e Boa Sorte com a Loja!!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Ana Massa

> P o Gaidropsaurus guttatus  um peixe predador, portanto convm teres cuidado, acho que crescem at 25 cm e tambm  um peixe muito sensvel as mudanas na qumica da gua, essa j era grande  pena porque  um peixe bonito, ah e as tainhas faz uma coisa...mete-as no forno, assadas com batatas so boas  
> 
> Cumps.


eeeeeeeeew, tainha parece pastilha elastica!! ou borracha!  *bleh*
kto muito meto d volta nas poas, tb  logo ao cabo' baixo da rua. Mas enquanto nao apanhar umas salemas bunitinhas (Sarpa salpa) preciso delas pois mai ng ali no aquario limpa limos!

Quanto  sensibilidade da viuva ja dei por isso, ela nao ta com um ar muito contente, passou a tarde a "arfar" e estando num buraco nao tinha razo nenhuma p/ tar assustada passadas tantas horas. Provavelmente amanh ou depois volta ao mar se no se habituar. O aquario tem 1000 litros e os parametros da agua estao estaveis ha 2 meses mas nao sei se sero os ideais para ela. Os fosfatos e nitratos esto sempre um beca acima do zero e o calcio est um pouco elevado pois nao tenho corais e as idiotas das misturas de sal comerciais vm sempre preparadas para eles...

----------


## Ana Massa

a minha canon EOS 400D ja xegou!!!!  :SbSourire19:  
ok, inda nah pesco nada dakilo mas aki fica o que se aproveita da minha primeira experincia:











Updates do aqurio:
Infelizmente ainda nao conseguimos espcies novas excepto dois carapaus (_Pagellus bogaraveo_) mui pekeninos que andam l junto com as tainhas. 
O maior dos dois foi seriamente atacado pela viva (_Gaidropsaurus guttatus_) quando l chegou e ficou com um olho tao inchado que lhe chamaria glaucoma, se  que isso existe em peixe, ao ponto de eu julgar que lhe tava a comprimir o cerebro pk ele tava kuma neurose valente. 
Tirei-lhe um pouco de pressao com as agulhas de gato e voltei a mete-lo la. O olho voltou ao normal rapido mas as mordidelas infectaram. So que como carapau  o k mais h e stresso demais os peixes sempre que preciso caar um, deixei-o ficar. Curou sozinho e agora so tem uma cicatriz pa contar a historia.  :SbOk3: ~

Juntei ainda mais trs thalasoma Pavo juvenis que espero se mantenham femeas, caso contrario voltam pa agua. E ainda mais uma anemona das poas. (no sei a especie) J que sao a unica decorao viva que se mantm viva! :Admirado:   (e no  devorada pelo gang das piranhas  :SbRequin2:  )

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> E ainda mais uma anemona das poas. (no sei a especie)J que sao a unica decorao viva que se mantm viva!  (e no  devorada pelo gang das piranhas  )


 :Ol: Viva Ana
Tens um peixes magnficos :Pracima: .

Quanto  anmona...
Ser _Anemnia sulcata_



Ser _Bunodactis verrucosa_


Ser _Actinia equina_

_Alicia mirabilis_ que podes ver aqui *Alguns Invertebrados Marinhos dos Aores*  bastante perigosa e normalmente est fechada durante o dia e no  to frequente em poas de mar mas...pelo menos essa as "piranhas marinhas" que a tens no devem comer ou sequer se aproximar... :EEK!:  :SbSourire:  

Eu gosto dos _Trisopterus luscus_ (Faneca) ...e penso que h por a...

e este aqui_ Scylarides latus_ (Cavaco) que se pode ver na imagem tambm  interessante mas provavelmente m ideia porque s tantas leva tudo na frente (e acaba na panela...) ou  mais um petisco para as "piranhas marinhas" 

Agora que tens uma "Senhora" Maquina Fotogrfica ser que podias fotografar a fauna e flora das poas de mars e alguns locais da e colocar neste tpico * 	Viagem  volta do mundo* ( lento a abrir devido aos vdeos) e assim "levas-nos a todos a viajar at a". Recentemente comprei dois livros fabulosos que podes ver aqui* Guardies do Mar dos Aores & O Mistrio dos Ilhus das Formigas* e o autor escreveu-me a informar que em Agosto de 2008 lanar uma terceira obra a nos Aores...ser que  desta que a vou...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olha como eu j te tinha dito e o Pedro agora acabou de dizer, aponto que essa anmona seja uma Actinia equina, Anemonia sargassensis ou uma Telmactis forskalli...de resto apenas a dizer...que ts ficando numa fotgrafa :Coradoeolhos:  , depois coloca mais fotos do aqurio...e j agora penso que o Scyllarus arctus talvez seja boa ideia devido a s ter no mximo 12 cm, mas o latus nunca porque atinge 45 cm...de resto continua :Ol: ...

PS:J vi que o Pedro gosta muito da aquariofilia da nossa costa...fico muito contente, acho que este tipo de aquariofilia devia ser mais divulgado eh eh eh...

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Ana Massa

obg Pedro! (venia pa xkerda, venia pa direita)  :HaEbouriffe:  

as anemonas nao me parecem ser nenhuma das que indicaste, a menos que as cores nas fotos estejam muuuuito alteradas e que elas mudem depois d adultas. Eu pessoalmemte nunca vi estas sem ser nas poas e as maiores nao xegavam a 5cm de diametro pelo que nem sei se crescem mais. De qualquer modo ja corri as especies todas do site da universidade dos aores e no a encontro...  a mais comum de todas c e nao encontro!  :yb620: 

fanecas nunca vi c, se ha, andam mto bem xcondidas O_o...
quanto ao cavaco ando a tentar apanhar uma ferreirinha (_Scyllarus arctus_) que  um igual a esse da foto mas que nao passa dos 12 cm em adulto.
J me nasceu um no aquario mas quando chegou aos 3cm teve a triste ideia d sair das pedras e o Coris comeu-o.  :Admirado:  
O unico crustaceo que ainda sobrevive  uma Caranguejola (_Eriphia verrucosa_) que foi posta ali no inicio do aquario e que ja cresceu o suficiente escondida para agora poder defender-se fora da toca.  :Whistle: 

As fotos s poas vou ver o k consigo.  que os peixes mais giros esto nas de mar batido e nessas  um instante para levar com uma onda na cabea ou escorregar e dar um banho a mim e  makina! eeek! mas pode ser k o proximo pai natal ou a fada do dentinho m ofeream uma caixa estanque para fotos de mergulho  :SbSourire2:  

anywhoo, quando vieres ca, se passares por s.miguel avisa! mesmo sem mergulho posso indicar uns spots bonitos pa s ver d terra!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Ana
v se  esta


Ana e Filipe, efectivamente gosto muito da fauna e flora da nossa costa e como vivo a 7km do mar e da Estao Litoral da Aguda ELA, so 5 minutos de carro, regularmente l estou nem que seja s para ficar a olhar para o mar e sentir a maresia (mesmo que esteja a chover). O tpico Viagem  Volta do Mundo, espelha isso e mais vir... :yb665: ...obviamente que se houver mais pessoas a contribuir com imagens e vdeos, melhor (relativamente a vdeos desde que no excedam 6MB podem enviar-mos pelo gmail que eu alojo-os aqui no frum). Acho curioso que a maior parte das pessoas no sabe a riqueza que temos e j me sucedeu algum me perguntar por esponja natural eu responder tipo... "se saires de cima dela, so essas manchas laranja debaixo dos teus ps..."... :yb665:  :SbSourire:  :yb624: . Por enquanto ainda no posso ter um sistema da nossa costa, mas l chegar o dia. At l vou vendo in loco, nos livros e ainda no tenho da Madeira, na net, no teu aqurio Ana Massa...aparece mais vezes e pe fotografias do teu aqurio, da "Atlntida Magnifica (os Aores)" onde vives, e tu tambm Filipe Pacheco (mas da Prola do Atlntico - Madeira) porque as imagens conseguem dizer mais do que mil palavras e quanto mais conhecermos mais evoluimos, melhor entendemos, respeitamos.
Gostava tambm que a Leonor Drummond e a Paula Exposto e mais pessoas de Portugal Insular aparecessem e colocassem imagens dos seus aqurios, das praias, da fauna e flora locais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eu mantive um exemplar por vrios meses que apanhei nas poas de mar.

Ser esta que procuras?

----------


## Ana Massa

> Boas
> 
> Eu mantive um exemplar por vrios meses que apanhei nas poas de mar.
> 
> Ser esta que procuras?


boas!
nah, essa ja tive duas mas desapareceram nah sei pa onde.
esta k pergunto tem um "tronco" amarelo, longo e estreito kdo se estica e tem "razes" brancas muito finas que a prendem  pedra. Tambm s move pelo aquario mas muito pouco, normalmente s at encontrar uma reentrancia pa s fixar e esconder em caso d necessidd.
Tb nah parecem agressivas. eu ja tokei nelas com os dedos e os peixes embora as ignorem tocam muitas vezes nelas e nao parecem nada preocupados...

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

E se for um coral solitrio???

Pode ser um Phyllangia mouchezii, um Caryophyllia smithii ou um Balanophyllia regia.

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
seguindo as sugestes do Filipe Pacheco fiz uma pesquisa por imagens e isto foi o que encontrei:

Caryophyllia smithii

Phyllangia mouchezii

Balanophyllia regia

ser alguma destas :SbQuestion2:  so todas bonitas

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

> E se for um coral solitrio???
> 
> Pode ser um Phyllangia mouchezii, um Caryophyllia smithii ou um Balanophyllia regia.
> 
> Cumps
> Filipe Pacheco


realmente parece-se mto com a _Phyllangia mouchezii_ mas mesmo essa m deixa duvidas,  k se fossem so as minhas, mas todas as k eu vejo e sao ao milhares, sao iguais  minha e nao sao iguais a nenhuma das que me tm mostrado. Podero haver variaes de regio pa regio?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> realmente parece-se mto com a _Phyllangia mouchezii_ mas mesmo essa m deixa duvidas,  k se fossem so as minhas, mas todas as k eu vejo e sao ao milhares, sao iguais  minha e nao sao iguais a nenhuma das que me tm mostrado. Podero haver variaes de regio pa regio?


 :Ol: Viva Ana
aqui neste site apresenta duas variedades ou o que poder ser duas variedades de _Phyllangia mouchezii_, uma beje ou branca e outra laranja

http://www.ugr.es/~amelia/personal/fotos.php

Ser alguma destas :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

ajuuuuuuuuuda!!!

Os meus peixes so uma coleco de javardes  o que ! comem TUDO! no sobra nada!  excepo das anmonas no consigo ter mais nenhuma forma de decorao. No  que me preocupe muito com a esttica mas se consguisse uma coleo razovel de algas macro sempre me ajudavam com os nitratos e fosfatos que me arreliam desde que o aquario maturou...

Algum tem alguma ideia de algas que sejam "indigestas" para aquelas piranhas? No peo especies porque no sei se as ha c mas ao menos famlias para que possa ver se encontro algo semelhante na nossa costa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Tally-Ho....(uma expresso muito usada por pilotos da RAF durante a Batalha de Inglaterra em 1940 - Battle of Britain...e no s...) vamos l "combater" o apetite "piranhesco :SbRequin2: " desses peixes to bonitos e majestosos que albergas. Umas algas de ao talvez funcionasse mas no  natural e acaba por se deteriorar e contaminar a gua, por isso fica fora de horizontes, m ideia... :yb665: mas talvez Halimedas pudessem ser uma hipotese porque simultneamente te ajudariam a baixar os niveis de clcio que te tm afligido e so duras e feitas de carbonato de clcio. O Joo M Monteiro est a fazer um interregno no sistema dele Novo Aqua JMM 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Pgina) Desactivao do meu aqurio - Venda total 			 			( 1 2 3) e tem muita RV com Halimeda, alias chegou mesmo a questionar sobre como eliminar essas Halimeda o que implica ter uns nudibrnqueos verdes ou uns ourios-do-mar de uma dada espcie que se alimentam das Halimeda porque nenhum peixe o consegue devido a uma defesa natural que a Halimeda possui Devoradores de halimeda 			 			( 1 2), mas a Halimeda no  da nossa costa e pode no funcionar no teu sistema, mas s experimentando.
Temos tambm o _Sargassum vulgare_ e a laminria _Saccorhiza polyschides_.....que podes ver aqui no post 40 deste tpico Praia de Valadares Gaia 1 de Julho 9H 			 			(  1 2)
Que algas tens ou tinhas no sistema :SbQuestion2:  Podes fotografar expecificamente e identificar ou se no souberes pelo menos coloca as imagens que c me arranjarei para identificar. Entretanto vou pesquisar mais mas ajudaria saber o que as " :SbRequin2: piranhas marinhas :SbRequin2: " conseguem "roer :SbRequin2: " para se ir fazendo uma possvel seleco...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

obgadissimo!! vou por fotos assim que possa
Sargasso realmente foi o que se aguentou mais mas tambm acabou por desaparecer, se bem que isto pode ser por ter morrido, no sei.
Quanto a laminarias era uma excelente ideia! o problema  que so ha um sitio no ilha onde as ha e o mar  muito traioeiro l. Talvez num dia daqueles cados do cu tente dar la um mergulho a ver se trago alguma.

A alga de que falaste inicialmente era de pensar. Isso vende-se em lojas?  que mesmo com o problema dos ourios posso sempre tira-los de cima dela quando os apanhe l pois tou de vigia todos os dias.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Ana
Pode parecer uma ideia maluca mas ainda ontem vesti o fato de mergulho e fui recolher plncton, esponja e ...ai, ui :EEK!: ...gua natural (ainda me doi as costas :yb624: ) e claro tropecei nas laminrias, ora conforme se enviam peixes, algas, etc...por esse mundo fora, tambm se deve conseguir enviar laminrias por correio azul dentro de sacos de plstico muito hmidos que devem aguentar, por isso se no conseguires (e no arrisques!!!!!!) recolher as laminrias l nesse sitio de pouca confiana, diz que c havemos de resolver...ssshhhhh no digas a ningum.... Tenta entretanto o Sargassum vulgare e j agora talvez se possa usar o mesmo correio por onde recebes os vivos que vm do continente a para a tua Loja,  uma questo de combinar...digo eu :Confused:  :yb665:  :Big Grin:  :SbSourire: 

Relativamente  Halimeda, vende-se nas lojas e tambm h que a d ou venda. O Joo M Monteiro est a desactivar o sistema dele e tem RV com bastante Halimeda agarrada, Halimeda que mesmo ele arrancando volta a crescer, que tal dares-lhe uma palavrinha acerca do assunto e talvez se possa ajudar.
Entretanto logo vou consultar os meus livros e o guia de mergulho dos Aores para ver o que encontro e que possa ajudar.

Aproveitando a "boleia" do tpico a at aos Aores, eu gosto muito de Ch (deve ser por isso que sou meio chalado  :JmdFou2:  :SbSourire:  :Big Grin: ) e quero comprar Ch Gorreana http://chagorreana.acores.com/ s que no consigo, a fabrica tem loja on-line ou h alguma loja a na "Atlantida" (=Aores...para mim !) on-line onde eu possa encomendar :SbQuestion2: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Aproveitando a "boleia" do tpico a at aos Aores, eu gosto muito de Ch (deve ser por isso que sou meio chalado ) e quero comprar Ch Gorreana http://chagorreana.acores.com/ s que no consigo, a fabrica tem loja on-line ou h alguma loja a na "Atlantida" (=Aores...para mim !) on-line onde eu possa encomendar.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Ol Pedro,

Qualquer dia convido-te para um ch das cinco em frente ao meu aqurio, ainda tenho c 3 variedades de ch Gorreana, se quiseres um bocadinho  s apareceres.

Em relao a macroalgas para o aqurio da Ana, se laminrias no aguentarem ento nenhuma aguenta. Aquilo parecem chicotes :SbOk: 

Abrao
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ana Massa

:yb677:  Agradeo imenso a todos! tenho mesmo de experimentar as laminrias, mas o mar tem estado sempre impossvel no norte.

No sei se  pedir muito mas algum tem possibilidade de me mandar 2 ou 3 pezinhos daqueles que aparecem na praia, fechadinhos num saco com algodao ou outra coisa kker embebida em gua so mar? correio azul?  so me dizerem kto foi o correio e o trabalho e eu transfiro os eurois pra alma caridosa que puder!

Quanto  pergunta do Pedro, aqui ficam os parametros que consegui medir hoje (j nao fao TPA ha um mes por isso ta meio po rafeiro mas  para ficarem com uma ideia do estado que isto fica quando o tempo no ajuda:

Temp: 19.5C
pH: 8
kH: 8dH
Ca: 600 mg/l
Mg: 1600 mg/l
Cu: 0 mg/l
NH3/NH4: 0 mg/l
NO2: 0,5 mg/l (normalmente est a 0)
NO3: 20 mg/l (normalmente est a 30)
PO4: 1 mg/l

Testes feitos com o kit marinho da Sera (colorimetricos)

Adio ao SETUP: 
*Filtro de Presso Sera Pond T 11+UV* 
- capacidade: 11l (completo com esponja fina e Siporax)
- Lampada UV-C 9W
- Fluxo de gua a cargo de bomba submersa c/ 1000l/h

O problema da agua turva desapareceu, embora continue vermelha.

comentrios??

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Agradeo imenso a todos! tenho mesmo de experimentar as laminrias, mas o mar tem estado sempre impossvel no norte.
> 
> No sei se  pedir muito mas algum tem possibilidade de me mandar 2 ou 3 pezinhos daqueles que aparecem na praia, fechadinhos num saco com algodao ou outra coisa kker embebida em gua so mar? correio azul?  so me dizerem kto foi o correio e o trabalho e eu transfiro os eurois pra alma caridosa que puder!


 :Ol: Nem de propsito...tenho um _Sargassum vulgare_ dentro de um balde com gua do mar natural que trouxe da praia...h mais de trs semanas e est vioso....ainda hoje antes de sair olhei para ele e l est a aguentar-se, coisa que no aconteceu quando coloquei dessa alga no refgio do sistema...quando o recolhi em Valadares sul onde deu  costa arrancado pelas ondas, pensei nessa possibilidade de to mandar. Fica ento combinado, eu trato disso. Manda-me a tua morada por mp que este fim de semana eu recolho e envio laminrias, Sargassum vulgare, Ulva rigida, Porphyra umbilicalis, embaladas separadamente em sacos de plstico bem humedecidos com gua do mar natural. No pagas nada.




> Quanto  pergunta do Pedro, aqui ficam os parmetros que consegui medir hoje (j no fao TPA h um mes por isso ta meio po rafeiro mas  para ficarem com uma ideia do estado que isto fica quando o tempo no ajuda:
> 
> Temp: 19.5C
> pH: 8
> kH: 8dH
> Ca: 600 mg/l
> Mg: 1600 mg/l
> Cu: 0 mg/l
> NH3/NH4: 0 mg/l
> ...


Vamos tentar baixar o Ca elevando o KH que est bom mas ainda pode subir mais e isso ajudar a baixar o Ca. Tal como diz no artigo que te recomendei para ler, se tiveres uma taa cheia com berlindes azuis, para colocares berlindes vermelhos tens de tirar azuis, seno no cabe, ora imagina que os berlindes azuis so o Clcio e os Vermelhos a Alcalinidade, ora para colocares berlindes vermelhos e assim aumentar a alcalinidade, tens retirar berlindes azuis que significa baixar o Clcio.
O Buffer da Kent Marine  muito bom e o Triple Buffer ou o Marine Buffer da Seachem tambm, mas na falta de melhor Bicarbonato de sdio tambm serve....s que nesse caso tem de se vigiar muito bem o pH porque as formulas no comerciais como as que acima mencionei, no esto preparadas para no fazer subir o pH bruscamente e assim deve-se ter cuidado.




> Adio ao SETUP: 
> *Filtro de Presso Sera Pond T 11+UV* 
> - capacidade: 11l (completo com esponja fina e Siporax)
> - Lampada UV-C 9W
> - Fluxo de gua a cargo de bomba submersa c/ 1000l/h
> 
> O problema da agua turva desapareceu, embora continue vermelha.
> 
> comentrios??


Ok, mas tens de limpar muito regularmente as esponjas ou pode ser um sarilho. No teu sistema tens uma malta marinha que no come, devora at cair para o lado...por isso os detritos podem acumular-se muito rapidamente nas esponjas. Aumenta o carvo activado e o siporax cujas sacas de rede deves lavar regularmente para lhe retirar os detritos que se acumulam e assim o carvo activado actua melhor e o siporax tambm ou pode ficar colmatado e torna-se numa "fabrica de nitratos". No te esqueas de o substituir regularmente.
o Purigen da Seachem, Filtration products seria uma excelente opo para o teu sistema e uma vez saturado pode ser renovado com lixvia que depois de removida por lavagem, deixa o produto pronto para ser usado novamente. Se necessitares diz que eu ajudo-te a obter isso, conheo bem quem importa e distribui o produto e loja onde o vende tambm.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas Ana so agora e que vi novamente o teu topico , estou a gostar muito do teu aquario principalmente do thalassomas e um peixe que adoro , quro te dar facilitaoes para a nova loja , eu tambem tenho um aqurio mediterranico na forja de 200L , espero acaba-lo esta semana um abrao

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ana
Tal como havia prometido, hoje enfiei o fato e fui recolher as algas em Valadares Sul. O tempo estava agradável mesmo estando a chover, foi uma manhã agradável e ainda recolhi esponja para os meus peixes.
Vou agora aos correios colocar o pacote.
Seguem 

 :SbOk2:  4 laminárias _Saccorhiza polyschides_

Iguais às da fotografia mas mais pequenas. (ainda levam substrato agarrado no pé, pouco para não pesar muito)



 :SbOk2:  2 _Sargassum vulgare_



 :SbOk2:  6 Porphyra umbilicalis retirados desta pedra que fica completamente a seco durante a maré vaza e boa parte da enchente. A Porphyra ubilicalis sob a acção do sol, fica completamente seca, estaladiça para "reganhar vida" quando chega a água do mar com a maré cheia. A Porphyra umbilicalis é uma das espécies usadas para produzir as folhas de "Nori", é muito saborosa e tenra.

 

 :SbOk2:  1 Chondria coerulescens enrolada num pé de Sargassum vulgare (é a alga azul igual as que vês na fotografia que tirei em Valadares sul há uns meses largos




Aqui podes ver o local de onde vieram as algas, Valadares Sul em Vila Nova de Gaia.

Não sei como vai chegar aí, mas deverá ser dentro de dois dias...o resto logo se verá. Terás de "ancorar" cada uma das algas à uma pedra usando elásticos que mais tarde poderás retirar. Esperemos que alguma coisa vingue.
Depois dá noticias e se queres mais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

bom, atrasadiximo mas cá vem o relato: como seria de esperar, as algas, mesmo as laminárias, duraram 2 dias... aaaaaaaaaaargh!!! desgraçadas tainhas!!!
anyway, com a ajuda da minha gorducha caranguejola (k já mudou de casca e está a ganhar muito descaramento com o seu novo tamanho), lá apanhei o resto das tainhas e dei a que levou um aperto de recompensa à bixana que alegremente a devorou. As restantes voltaram ao mar para ir comer as algas no quintal de outro... fiquei com alguma pena pois foram os peixes que melhor "vingaram" no aquario e em 9 meses cresceram de 2,5cm a 12 cm e mais!
Por isso agora espero que novas algas possam crecer.
Incrivel como 2 dias depois de as ter tirado já havia um manto peludo no vidro do fundo a "esvoaçar" ao sabor da corrente. Claro que os ouriços passaram lá esta semana e desapareceu tudo O_o~~

Anyway, o que eu vinha mesmo fazer neste post era deixar um enoooooooooorme obrigado a Exmo. Dom Pedro pela sua paciencia e ajuda! E esperar que a proxima tentativa seja mais proveitosa!

No entretanto aqui ficam algumas shots das algas da nossa costa (são todas demasiado suculentas para resistir)

E a ver se mostro umas shots dos 2 novos habitantes do meu aquario k por enquanto estão muito ariscos para fotos decentes.



   

Fotos tiradas na Ponta da Ferraria. Uma fajã de lava na ponta sudoeste da ilha onde ha uma fumarola estrategicamente colocada numa baía k faz a agua chegar aos 28º na maré baixa mesmo de inverno, hihihi!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Ana, essas laminárias são espectaculares, é pena não terem resistido; puseste novos peixes ou coisas assim?

----------


## Ana Massa

> Olá Ana, essas laminárias são espectaculares, é pena não terem resistido; puseste novos peixes ou coisas assim?


sim, e muito bonitos mas ainda nao tenho fotos "focadas" porque ainda estavam muito doidos e a castanheta, sempre que me aproximo do vidro ataca-me! é cada marreta contra o vidro!  :SbLangue17:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Relativamente ao que aconteceu com as algas, foram comidas pelas tainhas, e agora que as mesmas foram retiradas, irei enviar como combinando nova remessa de algas. 
Apesar de andar muito ocupado profissionalmente nesta altura do ano e assim deverá continuar até ao final do mês de Junho próximo, o que me limita bastante o tempo para vir aqui ao fórum e desenvolver outras actividades ligadas ao mesmo, vou procurar nestes próximos 15 dias ir ao mar para recolher mais algas e enviar. Possivelmente serão 3 ou 4 caixas que irás recebendo com intervalos de alguns dias.
As fotografias são fantásticas e uma em particular deixa-me a sonhar, mais concretamente esta (que deve ser um dos portões da Atlântida...)



que reduzi e coloquei na galeria em teu nome Ana e vou fazer o mesmo com as outras para que se possam colocar nos posts ou ficam muito grandes e pesadas no tamanho que estão. Pedia-te também que as colocasses num post teu neste tópico Viagem à volta do mundo 			 			( 1 2) e que coloques mais imagens aí da Atlântida...quero dizer, Açores no tópico acima mencionado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Massa

Aye-aye captain! assim que me passe a alergia do PC vou lá fazer um Post como deve ser (esta semana nao fiz outra coisa senão trabalhar em 3 Pcs ao mesmo tempo  :EEK!:  )

Aqui ficam entao fotos de alguns habitantes do aquario ineditas.

O nosso saborozíssimo Bodião vermelho! (Labrus bergylta) nem imaginam como isto fica estufado!  :HaEbouriffe:  
Trazido por um cliente, está no aquário ha um mes. Um pouco tímido: as primeiras duas semanas levou corrida de toda a gente e passava o tempo camuflado no fundo a tentar evitar ataques. No entretanto, mesmo sem se impor, acho que os restantes mafiosos já perceberam como é inofensivo e agora é um dos peixes mais calmos e sociaveis do aquario. Passa o dia a vasculhar debaixo das pedras ou a namorar-me encostado ao vidro.



A tao esperada castanheta azul! (Abudefduf luridus)
Trazida pelo mesmo cliente. Estremamente agressiva e territorial como qualquer castanheta. Passa a vida a perseguir tudo e todos e a atacar o vidro sempre que me aproximo demais para xpreita-la. Infelizmente alguem se chateou e defendeu-se porque falta-lhe um nico da cauda e tá c/1 olho à belenenses. Eu nao tenho boa experiencia com olhos à belenenses, pelo que ouvi pode ser parasitas mas neste caso o mais provavel é lesão e nao tou a ve-la com ares de melhorar. Vamos a ver no que dá... O carapau que tive com olho assim acabou por servir de comida à gata  :Admirado:  
(Peço desculpa pelas fotos desfocadas mas ela nao pára quieta 2 segundos)

 

E por fim, a minha caranguejola mais velha (Eriphia verrucosa), que mudou de casca o mes passado e agora anda toda vadia.

  

e algumas dos "do costume" (mais uma vez desculpem a (des)qualidade mas o idiota do meu escumador ta rachado e a deitar bolhinas por todo o lado. A ver s amanha monto um novo ou meto silicone naquele O_o)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Ana
Eu dou uma ajuda com as fotografias na galeria. Fui a tua "barraca das imagens" (NT:=Imageshack) recolher as imagens que reduzi e coloquei na galeria em teu nome. Falta identificar um peixe. PF vê se falta mais alguma coisa ou fotografia.




> 


Já agora Ana, o Carlos Jorge já teve destes camarões

Gnatophyllum elegans também é conhecido por camarão pontilhado e o Aquário da Madeira exibe-o

Pessoal dos Açores e lojas de Aquariofilia em S.Miguel.




> 


também tens :SbQuestion2: ...de tão pequenos que são e com a caranguejola "vadia" à solta... :EEK!: ...mas fica a pergunta.
Na fotografia do bodião Labrus , vê-se um ouriço com uma concha de haliothis, também tens :SbQuestion2:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Parece que a ornamentação do aquário está melhor, se puderes coloca fotos que mostrem bem o layout, parece que colocaste coisas artificiais dentro dele; eu pessoalmente não gosto...prefiro ao natural.

----------


## Ana Massa

> Parece que a ornamentação do aquário está melhor, se puderes coloca fotos que mostrem bem o layout, parece que colocaste coisas artificiais dentro dele; eu pessoalmente não gosto...prefiro ao natural.


Agora artificial ja so ha o escumador e as bombas.
Ha ali um resto duma planta "bolorenta" que vai sair assim que as novas rochas que arranjei criem "limo" suficiente para não me riscarem o vidro quando as colocar. As algas também ja começaram a crescer por isso espero ter aquilo com bom aspecto daqui por uns 2 ou 3 meses.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Então agora sim, fica um verdadeiro biótopo da costa Açoreana, coloca o aquário o mais idêntico à realidade.

----------


## Ana Massa

> Então agora sim, fica um verdadeiro biótopo da costa Açoreana, coloca o aquário o mais idêntico à realidade.


depende do k s subentende por realidd  :Coradoeolhos:  
o mais facil d imitar era um fundo de areia ali da praia, mas cria muito gaz no areao. E as algas e corais do costume, com esta densidade de peixes é pa esquecer, por isso tento imitar aqui o calhau da praia que é assim rapadinho pelos peixes como o meu aqua  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> depende do k s subentende por realidd  
> o mais facil d imitar era um fundo de areia ali da praia, mas cria muito gaz no areao. E as algas e corais do costume, com esta densidade de peixes é pa esquecer, por isso tento imitar aqui o calhau da praia que é assim rapadinho pelos peixes como o meu aqua


 :Olá:  Ana 

Vi que visitaste o forum no final de Agosto deste ano de 2011, espero que estejas bem  :Smile:  ... como vão aí as coisas nos Açores ... e o teu diorama da costa Açoriana evoluiu ... conta-nos coisas  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

